# Silk screen thread counts



## Cohaagan (Mar 22, 2010)

What do people think the best thread count for everyday screen printing is? I've heard that for t-shirts it should be between 40 - 160.

What would be the best thread count for a semi-opaque design, and also how would you prepare the screen so as that i would print in this way?


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

ummm...good question. i'll keep watching this one.


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

*Mesh Selection*
With over 400 different meshes to choose from, selecting the correct mesh can be a frustrating process. Use the following information as a general guideline for mesh selection. 


Use 30 threads per inch mesh (12 threads per centimeter) for printing glitter inks.
Use 60 threads per inch mesh (24 threads per centimeter) for athletic printing, opaque ink deposits, thick puff ink, and shimmer ink.
Use 85 threads per inch mesh (34 threads per centimeter) for heavy coverage on dark shirts, solid underbase prints, puff, metallic, and shimmer inks, and transfer printing.
Use 125 threads per inch mesh (49 threads per centimeter) for general printing on dark shirts, underbase prints with detail, prints on dark nylon jackets, and silver shimmer ink.
Use 180 threads per inch mesh (71 threads per centimeter) for multi-color printing on light shirts, light colored nylon jackets.
Use 230 threads per inch mesh (90 threads per centimeter) for detailed multi-color printing on light shirts, light nylon jackets, over printing on dark shirts.
Use 305 thread per inch mesh (120 threads per centimeter) for process color on light shirts, overprinting on dark shirts.
 When printing fleece goods use 20 threads lower. When printing with an automatic press use 30 threads higher. This information was developed by Scott Fresener of the US Screen Printing Institute.


----------



## Cohaagan (Mar 22, 2010)

So you would say 230 for thin lines and things like that and 180 as a general one for most colour shirts?

How would you set the image so as that it will burn at around 60% opacity or any percentage really?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

For genaral printing on tshirts using solid colors, no halftones or fine lines I print with either a 110 or 125 mesh and for halftones and fine detail work I use 155 all the way up to a 350 mesh. Also make sure u use a quality emultion. I like the QTX by Ulano. It is kind of price but produces great stencils


----------



## yunamark (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool info, though! Nice page thanks for the add!


----------



## Sick medicineman (May 31, 2010)

I bought 14xx, whats the tread count of that?


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello Medicine Man

Welcome to the TSF!

Comparing ink deposit results, a 14XX Multifilament Mesh will generally print similar to a 140-160 MonoFilament Mesh.

Actual thread count is more equal to a 125 to 135, but this is misleading regarding ink flow and how "open" the mesh is.

Most conversion charts don't tell you that a "mulitfilament" thread is thicker than a "monofilament" one.
They just count the number of threads.......

Happy trails!


----------



## Sick medicineman (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the help! But I need more! 
-Did I buy the right screen to do high detail work? 
-If not what is the best for the best detail? 
-Do I have to thin the ink out using 14xx?
Im SS onto Tshirts BTW


----------



## tman07 (Nov 14, 2007)

"high detail" work - you should use a 230 or 180 mesh

you have to imagine your fabric like a chainlink fence.
When you wash out your emulsion, the detail of the design
has to have something to hold on to or else it falls through 
the openings.

For that reason, detailed printing should be done on finer mesh

hope that helps


----------

